# How to Read Sheet Music



## Woodduck




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

With your eyes, was the first thing that came to my mind, unless it is in braille


----------



## Pugg

Woodduck said:


>


Perhaps a second post in Today's composer will help them.


----------



## EdwardBast

That was very helpful Woodduck, but a bit verbose. This video teaches us how to play the flute in eight seconds - among other things:


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> Perhaps a second post in Today's composer will help them.


Too elitist...LOL!!


----------



## vsm

EdwardBast said:


> That was very helpful Woodduck, but a bit verbose. This video teaches us how to play the flute in eight seconds - among other things:


Yes, I agree... I'd like to make a similar video with that purpose, how would you think could be better made besides being "less verbose"?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I just want to be able to follow the sheet music with my eyeballs and hear it in my head as if it were a concert hall performance.


----------



## Pugg

Vasks said:


> Too elitist...LOL!!


You've got in in one. :angel:


----------



## fluteman

EdwardBast said:


> That was very helpful Woodduck, but a bit verbose. This video teaches us how to play the flute in eight seconds - among other things:


It was worth sitting through the irrelevant parts of that Monty Python bit. Now I know how to play the flute. But what I really hope John Cleese will teach me is his funny walk.


----------



## Dan Ante

Slightly off topic but ...
*Who needs the dots to play a symphony?* Well not the Aurora Orchestra last night I heard them play the Eroica Symphony entirely from memory on one of the prom concerts that I have recorded, it was absolutely fabulous it was conducted by Nicholas Collon it was a rhythmic and lively performance, did any of you manage to catch it?


----------



## JAS

What I hope is a minor question that is easily answered. In a score, most of the pages have the instruments and notes for that section of the score, all stacked on top of each other. On some pages, however, the score appears to be broken, with the parts separated by a double line (usually at an angle). I will try to post the image of one such page here. (That does seem to have worked, and clicking on it will give a larger image.)









Is this lower portion the next part of the score just squeezed on to one page, or is it some special variation of the more usual pattern, such as extra parts for instruments that are usually playing in unison and don't usually need special parts (at least not on the conductor's score).

(And yes, I realize that this is the conductor's score and not really sheet music in that sense.) I don't expect to become even moderately proficient at reading a full score, so this is mostly just a matter of curiosity.


----------



## EdwardBast

Hi JAS,

Yes, the next part of the score is just squeezed onto the first page. It is traditional to show the full complement of instruments in the first system (which is what a line of musical text is called), which is why some instruments have nothing but rests in the first system. From then on, to save space, only the instruments playing in the particular measures notated (mm. 8-16 in this case) need be shown, which is what is done in the second system. The slanted double lines, known as hash marks, are used to separate systems when there is more than one on the same page.


----------



## Taplow

They were all just writing variations of the same tune all along!


----------



## JeffD

Dan Ante said:


> Slightly off topic but ...
> *Who needs the dots to play a symphony?* Well not the Aurora Orchestra last night I heard them play the Eroica Symphony entirely from memory on one of the prom concerts that I have recorded, it was absolutely fabulous it was conducted by Nicholas Collon it was a rhythmic and lively performance,


I bet they didn't learn it by ear.


----------



## Dan Ante

JeffD said:


> I bet they didn't learn it by ear.


Definitely not, but it sure frees up the player to play with feeling.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Python spoofs Blue Peter!


----------



## Dan Ante

One thing I have picked up on in this thread is that you can't beat a good sheet.


----------



## Tones6

Hi, thanks for this useful post, I see your posted link that is great.


----------

